
Videos from PyCon 2016 - shazeline
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwTD5zJbsQGJN75MwbykYNw/videos
======
tedmiston
The accompanying slides will be available here soon* alongside most other
PyCon 2016 sessions.

[https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2016](https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2016)

*Currently blocked by a bug in Speaker Deck [ticket filed]

As a workaround in the meantime, you can access several decks from Google's
cache by copying a URL from here, then searching it prefaced by "cache:".

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=safari&r...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=cache:https://speakerdeck.com/pycon2016&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

------
jamesdutc
Awesome keynote today by NumFOCUS ([http://numfocus.org](http://numfocus.org))
board member Dr Lorena Barba
([http://lorenabarba.com](http://lorenabarba.com)):

"Beyond 'Learning to Program' — Education, Open-Source Culture, and Structured
Collaboration in Language"

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckW1xuGVpug&t=32m30s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckW1xuGVpug&t=32m30s)

------
rebootthesystem
User-friendly view:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwTD5zJbsQGJN75MwbykYNw/vid...](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwTD5zJbsQGJN75MwbykYNw/videos?sort=dd&view=0&live_view=500&flow=list)

------
projectramo
Great stuff.

I wish they had a longer summary. The best titles have such a huge advantage
even though poor titles can have great content.

~~~
tedmiston
The full description & abstract for each talk are available on the PyCon site.

[https://us.pycon.org/2016/schedule/talks/list/](https://us.pycon.org/2016/schedule/talks/list/)

------
jordigh
Holy moly, same-day videos.

Pycon does so many things right.

~~~
ericfrederich
Except get the audio working. I've tried to watch 5 different videos and only
one had working audio. This is on an Android phone via the YouTube app

